# ,

## Marmazetka

,      ,        .  ,     ,       .          http://www.mimistore.com.ua/dir_rainboots.htm,         ,  ...  .

----------


## Uksus

,  
 ?   - ,

----------


## Marmazetka

> ,

    ?   ?

----------


## Uksus

,   , , ,   10-12.
 (  - )

----------


## nevodka

. , .

----------


## Uksus

*nevodka*,  ,      
-  !

----------


## Victorious

**:     

> ... .  ,     .

    .     ,    ?    .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

http://www.mimistore.com.ua/dir_rainboots.htm
   70$ !!!!
 ,      ,  100%

----------


## Jet

,    ?    ,                 (  )=)  .....  =)

----------


## Pixel

...

----------


## Uksus

!         
(  ,    )

----------


## sharasha

, ,   !        :    !)))

----------


## Jet

...  !    + ,    =) 
      D

----------


## sharasha

. ò!!!       . .

----------


## Tail

> . ò!!!       . .

----------


## Uksus

*sharasha*, ,  .       12 ,    , ,   ,            .

----------


## Jet

,        ,      !

----------


## Uksus

)     ,    .

----------


## Jet

> )     ,    .

         .....(   )    ..        =)

----------


## sharasha

> (   )

  ,      -  " ".
 ,    (  ) .  .   ',   600  800.   .

----------


## -

7    ......  " "    ......... , -   ....((

----------


## sharasha

> 7

       ?

----------


## -

))))))2    .......

----------


## sharasha

*-*, -   !

----------


## -

!!!!!!!!!!!))

----------


## kisa191186

( ) ???

----------


## Olio

( )      . ֳ     ))

----------


## gt1919

,          ?!?       ...  ?  ?     ?

----------


## kolizey



----------


## AND_RU_XA

175 .
   15.
  36 -  41

063-237-64-46
044-237-64-46
093-629-00-39
: ˨, , ,

----------


## Kolokolchok

,            .

----------


## derikpro

?   ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*derikpro*,     .   500-600   ...      .     ,  !

----------


## derikpro

> *derikpro*,     .   500-600   ...      .     ,  !

  ,         .

----------


## 23q

+.

----------


## nickeler

> .

  -...   200-300 ,   .    160,   .  -     -    )

----------


## greta

,      ..     ..

----------

,   ...

----------

,   -

----------


## Pentax

,  **?
 .     "" .    (. ,    ,   -    -  . ..     .   ).        . ,    ,    -   .   .   ,  ""   .     ,   "",   .  ,      .         -    .     .

----------


## Olio

,   .     ,   .      '

----------


## julia555

,  ,     ,      ))

----------


## violaaa

,      -      .      )

----------


## Villarich

,   .  !

----------


## MaryBruan

,     ,    .      ,      .

----------


## AnastasiyaK



----------


## Elenalevich

,       .    .   .

----------

